# Coil leads glow red when wicked



## Gouwsie (8/7/16)

Hey guys

Something weird keeps happening on my builds. Ive got a velocity clone. After wicking my coil leads glow red.

I'm using a dual coil 26g 5 wraps at 0.32 ohms. Evic vtc mini at 50W.


----------



## Gouwsie (8/7/16)

I just took the cotton out when the coils run perfect. Could the juice be cooling the coils down so it looks like the fire weird or is my wicking too tight?


----------



## daniel craig (8/7/16)

I would say your wicking is too tight.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silent Echo (8/7/16)

Is it possible to take a picture of this?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gouwsie (8/7/16)

These were the best I could get hopefully you can see the leads glowing in the one photo.


----------



## GreenyZA (8/7/16)

Do you dry burn the coils to fix all hotspots and ensure that flow from the inside out before you wick the coils? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Gouwsie (8/7/16)

GreenyZA said:


> Do you dry burn the coils to fix all hotspots and ensure that flow from the inside out before you wick the coils?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I did. Rewicked and checked again. Better but still not perfect


----------



## Greyz (8/7/16)

Gouwsie said:


> I did. Rewicked and checked again. Better but still not perfect



I would try another build but this time build the coils closer to the posts to reduce the length of the legs. I've had this problem when I first started vaping, my problem was 2 fold, 1 my wire 28g was too thin and 2 my coil legs were too long. I went down to 24g and 26g wire and always build my coils close to the posts.

I hope that helps

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Frikkie6000 (8/7/16)

Have you tried twisting new coils and then pulsing them to check for hot spots ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (8/7/16)

Gouwsie said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Something weird keeps happening on my builds. Ive got a velocity clone. After wicking my coil leads glow red.
> 
> I'm using a dual coil 26g 5 wraps at 0.32 ohms. Evic vtc mini at 50W.


You have to pulse the coils to get them heating up from the middle out. If you still have hot legs pulse the coils till glowing and run your mandrel through them it sorts it out. Once they glow evenly from the middle out you good to go, wick and vape.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (8/7/16)

Gazzacpt said:


> You have to pulse the coils to get them heating up from the middle out. If you still have hot legs pulse the coils till glowing and run your mandrel through them it sorts it out. Once they glow evenly from the middle out you good to go, wick and vape.



Hi @Gouwsie , i will second what @Gazzacpt says

When I build a coil in my RM2, the first short pulse makes the legs glow bright. Then i push my screwdriver in and out through the coil a few times without pulsing - like a snooker cue. 

voila, next pulse it seems to be all sorted and the coil glows from inside out without the hot legs. Sometimes i do the "snooker cue" thing a second or third time.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Caveman (8/7/16)

This happened to me a lot when I started building.

1. Make sure the legs are a short as you can get them, ie keep it as close to the posts as you can in relation to the airflow etc.
What I do is put my screwdriver through them, push them up against the posts nice and tight with the legs through the posts and then screw them in. After they are tight, I pull away from the posts with an even amount of force to where I need them. If they are tight, they also keep their form a bit easier.

*Make sure they arent touching the posts though, it will short out if they do
*
2. Make sure the wick isn't too tight, nice and snug but not tight enough to deform the coils if you tug on them a bit
3. Make sure the wick is even, I had this when the middle of the wick was thicker than the outside
4. Try to get both legs the same length on both sides. A slightly skew coil will take longer to heat up on the one side

This is the effect you are looking for:






Nice even inside out heating, close the posts and even leg lengths 
Hope that helps.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Gouwsie (8/7/16)

Guys thanks for all the help! I've rebuilt some coils. So far so good. 

Coil building is definitely a steep learning curve.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShaneW (8/7/16)

Make sure there is cotton touching every bit of the coils, including the leads. If there is no cotton touching, there is no juice to cool that section down and you will get a 'hotspot'. I like plenty cotton and really jam it in there so there is always enough cotton to touch every part of the coil. Many ways to skin a cat, whatever works for you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

